# Starting a gaming cafe, need advice



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

My family's been planning a new gaming cafe, it's a good buisness in our country, and i'm wondering if these parts for each computer(about 5) are a good enough deal. We want the cheapest yet still fits for todays games. We don't wan't the games to be maxed, just to play them at a *nice resolution at low settings with SMOOTH FPS*. That's the most important factor here. That's what most gamers complain about here.

Anyway, here are the specs for all our 5 computers:

ASUS Vento TM-B11 Casing:smile:
ASRock Wolfdale1333-D667
Apacer 1GB DDR2 667 / PC5300
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140
ASUS GeForce EN8400GS/HTP 256MB/64bit
Acer X153W 15 inch Wide Black LCD Monitor
Trendsonic Power Supply 500Watts (OEM)
Genius NetScroll 120 Black Mouse
Samsung 80GB SATA2 2MB 7200RPM Hard Disk Drive
Genius KB-110 PS/2 Black Keyboard
Creative Vista AA
Genius HS-02N Foldable Headset

Approximately $288.268 (per computer)x5=%1441.34

Possible intensive games:

Crysis
COD4
Tiberium Wars III
HL2 EP2
GTA4
Several MMORPGs like RF and Ragnarok

Also I'm planning to build my own computer:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
ASRock Wolfdale1333-D667


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

continuation
Apacer 2GB DDR2 667 / PC5300 + Apacer 1GB DDR2 667 / PC5300
PowerColor ATI Radeon HD3650 PCI-E 512MB/128bit
FRONTIER HB Casing (HB11A) w/ 500 watts PSU
Seagate 320GB SATA 16MB 7200RPM(ST3320310AS) Barracuda Hard Disk Drive

Cost: $348.252

If you have any reccomendations, better deals, compatibility circumstances, ect. they will all be very welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I hate to rain on your parade but it will take alot more spec than that to run those games well


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

ya hate to tell you that too but thouse computer are bad. to play thouse your probably looking atleast $500-800 and you might need more computers then 5 for a gaming cafe.


----------

